# Browning BAR Sights



## gcs (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm looking for factory Browning sights that fit a Browning BAR. I just bought a rifle that has the sights removed and I would like to find a set to go back on it. I've not checked with a Browning dealer yet, I thought I would check here 1st. If anybody has a set  and want to sale them, drop me a pm. Thanks, Greg


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Jan 9, 2011)

Which model BAR?  The elegant, graceful gun of a few years ago or the "tactical" looking one they came out with recently?  The barrels are of different diameters and need different bases.  I have several sets for the recent model if they will fit your gun.


----------



## gcs (Jan 9, 2011)

Belgium Browning, its looks like a sporter  barrel.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Jan 10, 2011)

What is the diameter of the barrel in the middle of the front sight?  The rear sight?


----------



## jmoser (Jan 10, 2011)

gcs said:


> I'm looking for factory Browning sights that fit a Browning BAR. I just bought a rifle that has the sights removed and I would like to find a set to go back on it. I've not checked with a Browning dealer yet, I thought I would check here 1st. If anybody has a set  and want to sale them, drop me a pm. Thanks, Greg



PM Sent


----------



## gcs (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Gunplumber Mike, I went and measured the barrel and this is what I came up with. The front sight  barrel diameter .611, screws on center 2.25. Rear sight barrel diameter .900, screws on center .562. These measurements should be close, let me know if you have anything that would fit. Thanks, Greg


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Jan 11, 2011)

I have several sets I have taken off of new Brownings that will work diameter-wise, but the front hole spacing is an even 2 inches.  I looked through my box of extras and found nothing with a longer spacing than 2 inches.  Are you sure about the 2 and a 1/4 inches?


----------



## gcs (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll double check this evening when I get home.


----------



## gcs (Jan 11, 2011)

The front sight screw holes is 2" on center.


----------

